# Trek Domane



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

PEDALARE verso il CIELO: Anteprima con il botto: la nuova Trek Domane !!!!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

For those that can't read Italian.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Suspension in the top tube/seat tube/seat stay junction. I'd guess more wheelbase and slacker angles than the Madone. It's the Trek Granfondo/cobbles bike! 
With a H3 head tube Trek has made a good bike. 

For old geezers. 
^Could have been me.


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Team model is only $11,800.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Trek Domane – A New Bike For The Cobbled Classics - BikeRadar


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

tlg said:


> For those that can't read Italian.


I was doing better without the translator. That's not a great translation. :lol:


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Trek Domane launch: Pave-busting road bike with

For smart riders. Maybe I'll have to end my Trek boycott....


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

How big a bonus did the guy in Marketing get for coming up with a name that's an anagram for "Madone"?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

While I never felt all that comfortable on these century type bikes, I like that top tube idea. Of course it could suck on standing climbs, but who knows. We'll need lots of ride reports. 

The price is redonkulus. Then again, so is Spec and Cannondales.

That bragging about the fork isn't much as my CAAD10 has that style rake and it's yr old.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> I was doing better without the translator. That's not a great translation. :lol:


I noticed that. But don't blame the messenger.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a bad looking ride!


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

I took a look at the project one site earlier. The stock colors are boring, yes worse than the madone. And this new domane is a little more expensive (`$200) than an identical 6 SSL. Wonder when this will trickle down to the 5 & below level?
it should be nice to have another option to the Defy, Roubaix style of bikes.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Hopefully they try the isospeed thing on a hardtail mountain bike application...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Keski said:


> Hopefully they try the isospeed thing on a hardtail mountain bike application...


The first actual ride report I read raves about how well it works (was released in Belgium with rides on the Flanders route). Would love to see this tech in a cyclo-cross frame too.

While the team edition's $11k+ price is over the top, it's not too far out of line with other Di2, top o' the line everything bikes out there. On the Trek website they claim the P1 bikes start @ ~$4k for bikes built on the same frame.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 6, 2011)

I would just like to point out that Domane is pronounced doe-mahn-aye, not like it is spelled. 


What an incredible bike... I'm pretty stoked about it and can't wait to see how it does tomorrow in the Tour of Flandres.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

Dietz said:


> I would just like to point out that Domane is pronounced doe-mahn-aye, not like it is spelled.
> 
> 
> What an incredible bike... I'm pretty stoked about it and can't wait to see how it does tomorrow in the Tour of Flandres.


I'm thinking there is a 1% chance it will be pronounced doe-mahn-aye vs a 99% chance it will be pronounced domane.

Perhaps in Europe the pronunciation odds will rise to 50/50.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The name is, besides the obvious anagram, related to words like dominate and domain. 

In my opinion comfort bikes are a godsend. The head tube of this new one seems to be fixed at H2 geometry +0.5 cm.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 6, 2011)

Bullvine said:


> I'm thinking there is a 1% chance it will be pronounced doe-mahn-aye vs a 99% chance it will be pronounced domane.
> 
> Perhaps in Europe the pronunciation odds will rise to 50/50.


 I watched Trek's video they put up on their dealer site yesterday.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dietz said:


> I would just like to point out that Domane is pronounced doe-mahn-aye, not like it is spelled.
> 
> 
> What an incredible bike... I'm pretty stoked about it and can't wait to see how it does tomorrow in the Tour of Flandres.


It's what Fabulous Enchilada rode in the Strada Bianche a few weeks back. By the way, he won.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Richard said:


> It's what Fabulous Enchilada rode in the Strada Bianche a few weeks back. By the way, he won.


Sadly crashed out of RVV badly today though.

Bike looks impressive in terms of engineering though.


----------



## stabor (Nov 22, 2011)

Dietz said:


> I would just like to point out that Domane is pronounced doe-mahn-aye, not like it is spelled.
> 
> "Doe-mahn-eh" is what the spelling dictates, if we adopt the Italian affectation. For that matter, "Madone" is pronounced "Mah-doe-nay". But Americans can't even pronounce the names of the countries they're at war in, so I'm betting they'll settle on "Doe-main" pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

stabor said:


> Dietz said:
> 
> 
> > But Americans can't even pronounce the names of the countries they're at war in, so I'm betting they'll settle on "Doe-main" pretty quickly.
> ...


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

dongringo said:


> stabor said:
> 
> 
> > That's an incredibly stupid, immature and prejudice thing to say.
> ...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Six arrive at the shop tomorrow, should get a ride on one Thursday. Likely a 5 series model to come later from Asia.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

teoteoteo said:


> Six arrive at the shop tomorrow, should get a ride on one Thursday. Likely a 5 series model to come later from Asia.


Be sure to report back when you do. I want to be mad at myself for not waiting 1 more week to order my bike.


----------



## Hooger (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello,the Domane six series is not handmade in Usa


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Hooger said:


> Hello,the Domane six series is not handmade in Usa


Bull puckey. It is made in Wisconsin and that is why it's available as a Project One.

We might see an Asian made (as is the 5 series) one in the future.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hooger said:


> Hello,the Domane six series is not handmade in Usa


That is incorrect.


----------



## Hooger (Dec 25, 2011)

is written in the frame, designed in Wisconsin, assembled in usa, but is manufactured in asia


----------



## Hooger (Dec 25, 2011)

teoteoteo said:


> Six arrive at the shop tomorrow, should get a ride on one Thursday. Likely a 5 series model to come later from Asia.


Photos please


----------

